# NZ natürlich mit Angel



## hecht&co (16. Januar 2014)

Moin Leute, 

ab Mitte Februar geht es für mich für 5 Wochen nach NZ. Nachdem ich jetzt hier schon das Board gut durchstöbert habe, wollte ich trotzdem gerne noch mal ein paar Fragen bezüglich der Reiseplanung und Getackle an alle Experten und Globetrotter loswerden. 
Ich habe schon meine Fliegenrute bereitstehen die ich im Koffer mitnehmen kann, aber auf unserer Tour im Camper quer über die Nordinsel werden wir uns auch oft genug an der Küste aufhalten. Mein Ziel ist auf jeden Fall des öfteren an der Küste vom Strand aus mit Naturködern, aber vor allem auch mit Kunstködern den Räubern nachzustellen. Dafür wollte ich mir jetzt noch eine Reisecombo zulegen. 

Über Tipps für das Tackle (Was für eine Rute, Wurfgewicht, Länge, Rutengröße) und Angelzubehör ( Ersatzhaken welche Schnurstärke usw.) aber auch zu Angelspots und alles andere was da auf mich zukommt wäre euch sehr dankbar. 

Beste Grüsse
der Chrischan (hecht&co)


----------



## lsski (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: NZ natürlich mit Angel*

Eine Frage habe ich an Dich: NZ wo oder was ist das |kopfkrat


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: NZ natürlich mit Angel*

*N*ew *Z*ealand- Neuseeland

Jürgen


----------



## lsski (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: NZ natürlich mit Angel*

Also wenn ich die Gelegenheit hätte in NZ zu angeln würde ich mir auf jedenfall den NZ Aal nicht entgehen lassen!
Da ist jeder kleine für uns ein Superfisch.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: NZ natürlich mit Angel*



hecht&co schrieb:


> auf unserer Tour im Camper quer über die Nordinsel




Nordinsel- sehr gutes Forellenangeln-für die Laichwanderung der großen Regenbogner bist du zwar zu zeitig, aber trotzdem:
Lake Taupo/Rotorua Lakes sind wohl mit die bekanntesten Destinationen für den Forellenangler.


----------



## hecht&co (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: NZ natürlich mit Angel*

Moin,
Was die Fliegenfischerei angeht hab ich soweit auch schon alles parat an Gerät. Aber ich weiß halt noch nicht genau was ich für eine Rute/Rolle Combo ich mir für die Küstenfischerei zulegen soll. Wird halt irgendwie so oder so ein Kompromiss werden, weil ich ja nun auch nicht unendlich viel Kram mitschleppen kann, aber sowohl Spinnfischen will aber im Notfall kann man sonst ja auch gerne mal auf Naturköder zurückgreifen.


----------



## fischforsch (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: NZ natürlich mit Angel*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IePipEFTK0

Forellen kannst du auch in deutschland fangen...


----------



## fischforsch (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: NZ natürlich mit Angel*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7pHK5gMo-A

... und immer ausreichend Ersatzschnur dabeihaben!


----------



## hecht&co (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: NZ natürlich mit Angel*

Also ich bin erstmal auf der Suche nach ner Rute für das Ufer- bzw.  Watangeln.. Bootsangeln werden wir auch, aber dafür bekomme ich das  Equipment gestellt. Hat jemand vllt. nen Vorschlag, bezüglich der  Rute/Rolle ?


----------



## hecht&co (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: NZ natürlich mit Angel*

Moin.. also ne PENN Slammer habe ich schon liegen, als 5000er.. 
Also Bootsruten sind mir zum Angeln von der Küste aus zu kurz.. Dachte eher an etwas in 2,70 bis 3m.. was ist denn mit der Shimano Beastmaster cx STC in XH ? Oder der Exage von Shimano ? Oder liege ich damit völlig falsch ?


----------



## hecht&co (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: NZ natürlich mit Angel*

@tollerhecht: 

Ok, das mit den Süßwasserruten lass ich dann lieber.. Was hälst Du denn von der PENN Overseas Spin Reiserute in 2,70 ?


----------



## hecht&co (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: NZ natürlich mit Angel*

Danke für eure Hilfebis hierhin..#6

Bis jetzt konnte ich mich noch nicht  so richtig entscheiden, da die Ruten mit 300-400 € leider nicht so ganz  in mein Budget passen. Die Reisekasse soll ja nicht zu doll geschröpft  werden. Für weitere Vorschläge wäre ich also sehr dankbar. Genauso für  weitere Infos zum Angeln in Neuseeland.. ;+;+;+


----------



## hecht&co (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: NZ natürlich mit Angel*

@toller Hecht: was hälst du von der snowbee deep blue tarpon ? Ist noch ein Stück länger (9ft.), obwohl das nur minimal ist.
Aber sie hat auch ein etwas geringeres Wurfgewicht. 
Dachte halt, dass das mit 100g eher ner Allround Rute entspricht. 
 Aber ich habe dort eben auch noch nie gefischt. Danke schon mal für Deine Hilfe.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: NZ natürlich mit Angel*

besorg Dir das Tackle besser vor Ort !!
erstens billiger und zweitens bekommst Du nur neues u. original verpacktes Tackle problemlos durch den Zoll.
Das gilt auch für Angelkleidung. wenn die da auch nur ein Sandkorn dran finden, wirds teuer (ich musste 600,- Dollar Strafe für ein Paar Boots zahlen, da war auch nur ein Sandkorn dran)


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: NZ natürlich mit Angel*

und fahr unbedingt zu den Caromandels,
traumhaftes Fischen auf Red Snapper


----------



## buddah (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: NZ natürlich mit Angel*

es gibt auch fantastische Ruten mit vergleichsweise leichten Wurfgewicht bis realen 60g!

Da sind GTs und Thuns gut zu händeln

Ist natürlich auch ne Frage wieviel du Ausgeben möchtes!


----------



## hecht&co (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: NZ natürlich mit Angel*

Moin, 

ich hab am Wochenende zugeschlagen und mir eine Reiserute gekauft.
Hab mich beraten lassen und hoffe, dass ich jetzt gut gerüstet bin. Nach dem ich im Laden mehrere Angelruten in die Hand nehmen konnte hab ich mich für die WFT Next Millenium 5 Pilk mit einem WG von 60-200g und einer Länge von 2,40 entschieden. Außerdem habe ich 300m Power Pro mit 15kg Tragkraft zugelegt und gleich auf die Penn Slammer 560 raufspulen lassen. Dann gab es noch ne 50m Rolle 0,80er Fluocarbon und ein paar Karabiner und Snaps von Gamakatsu. Ich hoffe, dass das tacklemäßig erst mal reicht. Was meint ihr ?

Habt ihr noch Tips für Spots die man auf jeden Fall gesehen und befischt haben muss?


----------



## fischforsch (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: NZ natürlich mit Angel*

...hört sich gut an!
Viel Spaß damit und berichte wenn du zurück bist.
Christoph


----------



## hecht&co (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: NZ natürlich mit Angel*

na klar.. werde ordentlich Photos machen


----------



## BigEarn (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: NZ natürlich mit Angel*

Woher habt ihr eigentlich die Idee, dass es hier Giant Trevally und Thuns zu den typischen Spezies gehören die vom Ufer gefangen werden. GTs findet ihr wenn überhaupt nur ganz im hohen Norden, aber auch dort sehr unüblich. Thun vom Boot geht klar, an manchen Orten auch vom Ufer. Typischer Zielfisch ist es für die meisten Leute vom Ufer allerdings eher nicht. Snapper, Kahawai, Gurnard, Trevally, John Dory, Kingfish und weiter südlich blue & red cod sind schon eher die typisch zu erwartenden Fänge vom Ufer.


----------



## hecht&co (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: NZ natürlich mit Angel*

@bigearn: 

jepp das stimmt dann ja mit meiner Recherche überein..
Wie ist denn deine persönliche Meinung zum tackle? passt das bei mir ? Oder fehlt noch was ?


----------



## hecht&co (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: NZ natürlich mit Angel*

Moin Leute,

Sorry, dass ich mich jetzt erst zurückmelde, aber nach dem Urlaub war erstmal einiges beruflich zu klären und ich habe es jetzt erst geschafft. 

Zunächst möchte ich erstmal allen hier danken, die mir hier ihre Erfahrungen zukommen haben lassen und mir geholfen haben.

Unsere Reise begann Ende Februar, nach einem 30stündigen Flug kamen wir endlich gesund und etwas müde in NZ an. Nachdem wir dann unseren Wagen abgeholt haben, haben wir erstmal den nächstgelegenen Campingplatz angesteuert und uns ein wenig von den Strapazen des Fluges erholt. 

Der Urlaub konnte nun beginnen. Wir starteten zunächst gen Norden und nach kurzer Fahrt steuerte ich den nächst besten Hunting & Fishing Store an. Hier bekam ich nicht nur meine notwendigen Lizenzen, sondern auch allerlei Infos und Tackle.

Wir fuhren weiter entlang der Küste und ich startete meine ersten Versuche mit Kunstködern beim Rock Fishin' , aber bis auf ein paar kleinere Nachläufer ging leider nichts. Anschließend im nächsten Store und auch in ein paar Häfen mit den Einheimischen geschnackt und irgendwie fischten alle nur mit Baitfish bzw. Squid. Was mir als reinen Kunstköder und Fliegenfischer komplett widerstrebte. Aber irgendwann war es soweit. Let's give it a try. Und zack hatte ich meine ersten (kleinen) Fische gefangen. Es waren vor allem kleine Snapper, aber auch Lippfische, die nach kurzem Landaufenthalt wieder zurück in den Pazifik durften. Ich freute mich wie Bolle über die ersten selbstgefangenen Fische, aber ein Fan dieser Art zu angeln wurde ich trotzdem nicht. :q

Unsere Reise ging weiter und es bot sich mir immer wieder die Chance zum Fischen. Später bei der Verwandschaft angekommen, hatte ich dann die Chance mit einem kleinen Boot rauszufahren. Dies zeigte sich für mich als deutlich effizientere Fischerei. Außerdem bot sich mir die Chance die Insel auch vom Wasser aus zu betrachten. Ich fing dutzende Kahawai, die zum rauben bis an die Oberfläche kamen. Außerdem gab es auch Snapper beim Baitfishing. Das Highlight waren für mich aber die Yellowtail Kingfish, die ich allesamt mit Wobbler zum Landgang überzeugen konnte. 
Der größte war 1,10m lang und wog 29 Pfund. 
Bestimmt kein Weltrekordfisch, aber für mich das anglerische Highlight. Insgesamt war es ein wunderschöner Urlaub und ich bin mir sicher, dass ich schon bald wieder nach NZ fahre. 

In diesem Sinne tight lines 

P.S. Bilder folgen


----------



## fischforsch (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: NZ natürlich mit Angel*

Super! Danke für den Bericht.:m


----------



## BigEarn (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: NZ natürlich mit Angel*

Schön zu sehen, dass es Dir gefallen hat :m Die meisten Kiwis fishen tatsächlich hauptsächlich mit Bait vom Land und Boot, vor allem wenn es um Snapper geht. In den letzten Jahren ist das Kunstköderfischen mit Softbaits und Jigs jedoch immer populärer geworden.
Vor allem in Auckland hat sich mittlerweile auch eine eingefleischte Gemeinde von Salzwasser Fliegenfischern gebildet, welche immer noch das Potenzial dieser Fischerei entdecken. Wer Interesse hat, findet hier z.B. regelmäßige Beiträge zu letzterem:
http://www.fishing.net.nz/asp_forums/whos-been-fishing-auckland_topic76582_page100.html 

_"Ich fing dutzende Kahawai, die zum rauben bis an die Oberfläche kamen.  Außerdem gab es auch Snapper beim Baitfishing. Das Highlight waren für  mich aber die Yellowtail Kingfish, die ich allesamt mit Wobbler zum Landgang überzeugen konnte. 
Der größte war 1,10m lang und wog 29 Pfund. "_

Congrats zu den Kings, und Kahawai sind immer gute Kämpfer. An der Fliegenrute verdoppelt sich der Spaß gleich nochmal. Vielleicht eine Option für den nächsten Besuch?


----------



## hecht&co (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: NZ natürlich mit Angel*

@ bigearn.. jepp so ist der plan, will mir dafür auf jeden fall noch vorher ne 8er oder 9er rute zusammenbauen. Mal sehen wann es wieder in losgeht.

Das mit dem Jig fischen hab ich auch probiert, allerdings haben mir die kleineren Snapper, die Gummis regelrecht zerfetzt. Hängen geblieben ist leider keiner, aber wie schon gesagt. Für nächstes Mal weiss ich auf jeden Fall Bescheid und hab so einige Ideen. Hehe


----------



## JasonP (4. August 2014)

*AW: NZ natürlich mit Angel*

@ hecht&co

schonmal danke für den bericht. Bei mir steht im Dezember auch die Reise nach NZ an. Und ich freu mich wie bolle drauf 

Hab mich zwar schonmal schlau gemacht, brauche noch paar Tips und Rat von dir.

Meinst du es ist besser sich vorher hier in DE ne Reiserute zu holen oder kann man bei den kiwi's auch halbwegs preisgünstige und gute Ruten plus zubehör kaufen? Ich bin leider nicht so der Fliegenfischer, will es lieber mit der spinnrute an flüssen und seen versuchen.

Kann ich wirklich mit der Angelkarte in fast ganz NZ angeln, oder ist es besser sich nur regionale karten für den jeweiligen standort zu holen?

Falls du sonst noch irgendwelche tips hast, bin ich dir natürlich dankbar. Wie hast du dich vor den Stechfliegen schützen können? 

Gruß
JasonP


----------



## JasonP (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NZ natürlich mit Angel*

Huhu,

wirklich keiner hier der Erfahrungen in NZ gesammelt hat  ;+


----------



## orca82 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NZ natürlich mit Angel*

Hallo JasonP,

ich würde mir hier eine Reiserute kaufen, inzwischen gibt es ein gutes Angebot an Ruten. Ich habe dort damals keine vernünftige Spinnrute gefunden. 

Die Angelkarte ist fast für das ganze Land gültig, allerdings sind einige Seen und Flüsse geschont. Ich habe damals ein kleines Heft bekommen in dem Alles genau drin stand.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## JasonP (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NZ natürlich mit Angel*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> besorg Dir das Tackle besser vor Ort !!
> erstens billiger und zweitens bekommst Du nur neues u. original verpacktes Tackle problemlos durch den Zoll.
> Das gilt auch für Angelkleidung. wenn die da auch nur ein Sandkorn dran finden, wirds teuer (ich musste 600,- Dollar Strafe für ein Paar Boots zahlen, da war auch nur ein Sandkorn dran)



Wenn ich das hier lese, habe ich nur schiss, dass sie mein angelzeug direkt in die Tonne werfen, wenn Sie es finden und mir noch ne fette Strafe aufbrummen. 
Würde natürlich die Rechnung mitnehmen, aber wie willst du denen beweisen, dass dein zeug noch nie benutzt wurde.
Wenn du an nen schlecht gelaunten Zollbeamten gerätst, haste eh verloren.


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NZ natürlich mit Angel*

eigentlich sind die Zöllner ok, sie kontrollieren halt streng.
Die Kiwis haben eben eine einzigartige Natur die es zu erhalten gilt. Ein einzelnes eingeschleptes Samenkorn kann dort schlimme Auswirkungen haben. 
Wenn Du dein Gerät mitnimmst, lass es vorher desinfizieren (mit Zertifikat)und gut ist.
Und sei nett zu den Zöllnern, sonst popeln sie Dir den A..... wund.


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NZ natürlich mit Angel*

ansonsten wirst Du in NZ äußerst freundliche, hilfsbereite und gastfreundschaftliche Menschen vorfinden.
Du wirst eine fremdartige, atemberaubende Natur und eine affengeile Fischerei erleben


----------



## JasonP (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NZ natürlich mit Angel*

Ja, ich kann das ja auch gut verstehen, dass die da sehr penibel sind und streng drauf achten was ins land kommt.
Gibt ja genug negative beispiele in der ganzen welt, was mit dem ökosystem passiert wenn "das kind erstmal in den brunnen gefallen ist"

Ich glaub ich werd mein Equipment da kaufen, erspart mir einiges an Ärger.

Ich bin gespannt was mich in NZ erwartet!


----------



## BigEarn (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NZ natürlich mit Angel*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> besorg Dir das Tackle besser vor Ort !!
> erstens billiger und zweitens bekommst Du nur neues u. original verpacktes Tackle problemlos durch den Zoll.
> Das gilt auch für Angelkleidung. wenn die da auch nur ein Sandkorn dran finden, wirds teuer (ich musste 600,- Dollar Strafe für ein Paar Boots zahlen, da war auch nur ein Sandkorn dran)



Im Ernst? Strafzahlungen werden eigentlich nur fällig, wenn Du in dem Formular, welches während des Flugs ausgegeben wird, diese Dinge nicht angegeben hast. Ansonsten wird das Gerät zwar gecheckt und evtl. beanstandet aber keine Strafzahlung fällig. 
Ich bin mittlerweile schon einige Male ein und ausgereist und habe mit meiner Ausrüstung, inklusive Ruten, Watbekleidung, Fliegenbindematerialien etc. noch nie irgendwelche Probleme gehabt, solange es deklariert war.

Gerät zum Spinnfischen wirst Du auch hier in den Läden bekommen. Was den Preisunterschied zu Deutschland angeht, kann ich Dir allerdings leider nichts sagen, da ich bei den Preisen in Deutschland nicht auf dem Laufenden bin. Je nachdem, wo Du ankommst solltest Du u.a. bei folgenden Läden etwas in dem Bereich finden:

Christchurch: CompleteAngler ; Hunting and Fishing
Auckland: Hamills, FishCity, Rod and Reel, Hunting and Fishing

Die meisten der oben genannten Läden findest Du auch online, falls Du Dir vorher schon ein Bild machen willst. 

Regionale Lizenzen gibt es in Neuseeland nicht, nur die staatliche Lizenz die für alle Gewässer auf der Nord und Südinsel (mit in den Regularien angegebenen Ausnahmen) gilt. Einzig für den Lake Taupo und umliegende Gewässer wird eine Lizenz vom Department of Conservation anstelle der Fish&Game  Lizenz benötigt. Allerdings sind die meisten Flüsse und die Flussmündungen in den See dort Fly-only. 


Wenn Du Informationen über Gewässer suchst, gibt es von John Kent jeweils ein Buch für die Süd und für die Nordinsel (North Island / South Island Trout fishing guide) . Zudem findest Du Informationen zu zahlreichen Gewässern in allen Regionen online hier: http://www.nzfishing.com/AboutFishingInNZ/NZFishingWaters.htm 

Gegen die Sandflies hilft zum einen lange Kleidung - trage meistens langärmlige Trekking Hemden, zum anderen Insektenschutzmittel mit einem ordentlichen 'Deet' Anteil als Wirkstoff.


----------



## JasonP (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NZ natürlich mit Angel*

Danke für die Tips BigEarn

Hatte mich gestern auch schonmal schlau gemacht wo es Angelläden in Christchurch gibt (da von dort meine Reise startet)
Auf der Seite von completeangler bin ich dann auch hängen geblieben. Da wird dann wohl auch der erste "Ausflug" hingehen :g

Dazu wird vorab schonmal online die fishing licence für die ganze Saison gekauft und dann dürfte meinem Traumurlaub auch nicht mehr im Wege stehen  ( bis auf die eigene Frau vielleicht :q )

Bist du eigentlich nach NZ ausgewandert oder studierst du dort?


----------



## BigEarn (4. November 2014)

*AW: NZ natürlich mit Angel*

Wenn du in Christchurch landest liegst du mit den Leuten von Complete  Angler sicher nicht falsch. Wie ich mitbekommen habe sind die Leute dort  deutlich involvierter was das Spinnfischen auf Forellen angeht als  viele andere Läden in denen der Fokus eher auf Fliegenfischen oder die  Salzwasserfischerei liegt. Studiert habe ich hier einmal und dann  beschlossen zu bleiben :q Habt Ihr euch eine Reiseroute zurechtgelegt  oder geht es eher immer der Nase nach über die Insel?


----------



## JasonP (5. November 2014)

*AW: NZ natürlich mit Angel*



BigEarn schrieb:


> Studiert habe ich hier einmal und dann  beschlossen zu bleiben :q



Mal schauen ob ich wieder zurück fliege :q
Spaß bei seite, also unsere Route steht, alle unterkünfte sind gebucht. Bin nur mal gespannt wie man in NZ so mit dem Auto so vorran kommt... Autobahnen kennen die da ja so gut wie garnicht^^

Wir haben knapp 4 Wochen , wovon wir 12 Tage für die Südinsel und 14 Tage für die Nordinsel eingeplant haben. Alles Regionen werden wir zwar nicht schaffen, aber ich denke viele schöne Städte sind dabei.

Südinsel:
Christchurch - Dunedin - Catlins - Invercargill - Te Anau - Queenstown - Wanaka - Lake Tekapo - Akaroa - Christchurch

Nordinsel:
Auckland/Piha - Paihia - Auckland - Coromandel - Rotorua - Taupo - Hamilton - Auckland

haste noch nen Tips, was man sich unbedingt anschauen sollte? Außer die schönen forellen


----------

